
The Self-Serving Myths of Silicon Valley - raleighm
https://jacobinmag.com/2018/11/live-work-die-silicon-valley-review-pein/
======
sharemywin
If tech workers keep traveling down this road, and manage to elicit class
consciousness in America’s white-collar professionals — a cause long thought
to be hopeless — now that would be a true innovation.

